
The Feds Promised to Protect Dreamer Data. Now What? - em3rgent0rdr
https://www.wired.com/story/daca-trump-dreamer-data
======
skrowl
TLDR - Who runs "the feds" can change. New admins aren't obligated to keep the
promises of the old admins, particularly when those promises include things
like "we promise not to enforce law X or law Y".

~~~
pamqzl
Indeed. If you could rule by promise, and those promises were binding on
future administrations, then executive power would be practically unlimited.

------
squozzer
I can't say I blame her for deciding either way (apart from coming here
without authorization.) It was a calculated gamble -- essentially 5 years of
guaranteed immunity in exchange for being easier to find if the feds had
decided to show her the door.

Had she stayed in the shadows, she might have been caught and deported
regardless. I don't have the data to accurately weigh her chances either way.

In any event, her most likely outcome right now is deportation, then sneaking
back in.

